# Poll: should I bring Warp's bike to Mexico



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

So what do you think? I mean, If I do it, the Titus clan will become more stronger and more arrogant. And we wouldn't want Warp to become a poser or a bling whore.

So, what should I do????


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So what do you think? I mean, If I do it, the Titus clan will become more stronger and more arrogant. And we wouldn't want Warp to become a poser or a bling whore.
> 
> So, what should I do????


WTF???!!!!

My bike ain't be no bling!!! Can a bike be bling with Deore hubs and no-name rims?? huh?

Damn... those Turners Homers are worst than I thought. 

You are asking everyone if should you bring the freaking frame home. There's another so called "blingotraficante" who's smuggling no bling. WTF?? What's up with you, guys?

I don't even wanna know what would it happen if there would be like a 1000 Homers... damn....

Did I wrote that?? 

Nevermind... Mada, please bing the thing home. Actually, I have to confess I will sell the thing off... yeah. I realized it's too much bling for me. Just bring the thing and I will dispose it properly.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hmmmm.....

Intresting proposition, but I think you should relent on this one... we don't want a weeping warp, do we?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Intresting proposition, but I think you should relent on this one... we don't want a weeping warp, do we?


Madaleno... do you know I can delete the replies saying "no" to your proposition??


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Censorship!!!! You know I'm kidding, your bike should be here on Monday, unless I get arrested for bike smuggling!  

Seriously: you are not going to keep it?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Weren't we all joking???
> 
> 1.- This forum moderators favor "free of speech"
> 2.- I would not sell my new ride for anything!!!
> ...


Warp.. wrong on this.... if it's a complete bike, no problem. Custom allows you to bring a single sporting equipment that you can carry. I don't know about bike parts, but probably no problem.

The weight limit is out of question, the bike will probably need to be considered extra luggage or special luggage, depending on the airline and the checkin agent, you could be charged 50 to 100 bucks per handling. I think that the checkin can waive this, but it depends on him/her.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Censorship!!!! You know I'm kidding, your bike should be here on Monday, unless I get arrested for bike smuggling!
> 
> Seriously: you are not going to keep it?


Weren't we all joking???

1.- This forum moderators favor "free of speech"
2.- I would not sell my new ride for anything!!!

BTW... UPS says there's a truck right now going around Houston with my frame's box. Should be delivered today as well as the parts from Larry. Frame in box is 18 pounds and parts from Larry are 8 pounds. That leaves you with another 48 kg of free franchise on the plane.  (Your baby doesn't pay a ticket, so no franchise for him... or does he has some?? I don't remember from the last time I travelled with mine on a plane).

They can only arrest you if you smuggle a complete bike.... but you don't have enough parts with you to assemble a complete bike. It's still "bike parts"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp.. wrong on this.... if it's a complete bike, no problem. Custom allows you to bring a single sporting equipment that you can carry. I don't know about bike parts, but probably no problem.
> 
> The weight limit is out of question, the bike will probably need to be considered extra luggage or special luggage, depending on the airline and the checkin agent, you could be charged 50 to 100 bucks per handling. I think that the checkin can waive this, but it depends on him/her.


I guess... and only guess, the frame alone is no problem.

Just in case... Madaleno, you're autorized to reduce packaging as necessary... dump the invoices if necessary (not many know how much a Hope Bulb hub is, doesn't it??) and all.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I guess... and only guess, the frame alone is no problem.
> 
> Just in case... Madaleno, you're autorized to reduce packaging as necessary... dump the invoices if necessary (not many know how much a Hope Bulb hub is, doesn't it??) and all.


Warp, by the what, what pieces did you order? I didn't knew you were bringing new hubs... right?


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

You can carry one sporting article... which means if it was a complete bike then it could pass easily.... but a broken to pieces bike doesnt cut it snce this ass..les count each part as a sports article.... so he can carry the frame in his hands and smuggle the parts undeneath his trousers.

At last you`ll have a decent ride and you should change your nick ASAP.
Is that a single pivot?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

pornstar said:


> ...
> At last you`ll have a decent ride and you should change your nick ASAP.
> Is that a single pivot?


Nope, one of the best designed HL bikes out there...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Warp, by the what, what pieces did you order? I didn't knew you were bringing new hubs... right?


See... our ride group is becoming a nest of bling whors...

I got the Titus and some Flak Jackets and a wrong size BB. No more.

Rocky Rene got a sweet pair of Hope Bulb hubs, a RF Deus headset, WTB saddle, RF handlebar and even some Thomson stem cap (I ordered one too) along with other goodies.

So... our ride rat-pack has...

Two Turners (both completely blinged up), Two Titus (yours blinged, mine half crap/half bling), a RM fully blinged with Hope hubs Thomson and RF goodies... wow!!

And we don't consider ourselves snobs, poseurs or bling-whors...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> See... our ride group is becoming a nest of bling whors...
> 
> I got the Titus and some Flak Jackets and a wrong size BB. No more.
> 
> ...


haha, I'm going to shed my RF handlebar and Vital stem soon.... If you want them we can talk about it... going for a Thomson 4X and Easton EA50 OS Monkeylite...

I'd like to get Mada's XTT, but not much budget right now


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

pornstar said:


> At last you`ll have a decent ride and you should change your nick ASAP.


No way.

Warp has class  ...

Or how should I be called?? Switchblade?? Sounds ridiculous!! It's a nice name for a bike... but sounds like a jail nickname on someone. Like if you were caught and put in prison for bike smuggling.

Life comes full circle... my family used to call me "Tito" when I was a little kid. "Tito" translates to "Titus" in english or latin. But Tito sounds so gay as a screen name!!

Worst case... Warpblade... but I feel comfortable being just Warp. My kid likes MIni-Warp a lot... and Mrs. Warp has grown old on my wife


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Sell the TALAS off... the would give you like 5000 and you'd pay madaleno the rest with "CuerpoCard"
> 
> Nah, seriously... do like this... put the old trusty Black on the ML (or a Suntour XCP-75 I have laying around). Sell off the TALAS and finance yourself the XTT. Maybe Madaleno would give you a buddy deal but don't put my words into Mada's mouth.
> 
> You get a Float XTT, Mada gets some dough and someone else gets a sweet TALAS. Maybe Pornstar would love to upgrade his Reba.


Actually, I thought about selling the Talas for 5000 and just paying the difference. I don't know if I could sell the Talas soon, but I would need to have the money before buying the XTT. I don't know if the XTT would make a big difference, but I'm still thinking on it.

Or, selling the Black, moving the Talas to my Stumpy and the XTT on my ML, decisions, decisions....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> haha, I'm going to shed my RF handlebar and Vital stem soon.... If you want them we can talk about it... going for a Thomson 4X and Easton EA50 OS Monkeylite...
> 
> I'd like to get Mada's XTT, but not much budget right now


Sell the TALAS off... the would give you like 5000 and you'd pay madaleno the rest with "CuerpoCard" 

Nah, seriously... do like this... put the old trusty Black on the ML (or a Suntour XCP-75 I have laying around). Sell off the TALAS and finance yourself the XTT. Maybe Madaleno would give you a buddy deal but don't put my words into Mada's mouth.

You get a Float XTT, Mada gets some dough and someone else gets a sweet TALAS. Maybe Pornstar would love to upgrade his Reba.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey, I just got the list of items received and there aren't any hope bulb hubs, just a pair of used shimano XT ones


I don't frankly care... it's Rocky Rene's shizbiz... 



elmadaleno said:


> BTW, the XTT is on its way to Finland as we speak, thanks ebay!


Lemme guess... some son of a nigerian prince who paid you like 1200 dollars for yous fork and you had to use a shipping agent... good luck being scammed!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey, I just got the list of items received and there aren't any hope bulb hubs, just a pair of used shimano XT ones  

BTW, the XTT is on its way to Finland as we speak, thanks ebay!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey, I just got the list of items received and there aren't any hope bulb hubs, just a pair of used shimano XT ones
> 
> BTW, the XTT is on its way to Finland as we speak, thanks ebay!


Not so thanks ebay.. Buaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Actually, my wallet thanks you very much!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey, I just got the list of items received and there aren't any hope bulb hubs, just a pair of used shimano XT ones
> 
> BTW, the XTT is on its way to Finland as we speak, thanks ebay!


Whaaaaaaaaaaattttttt!?????  

De que estan hablando Willis?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaattttttt!?????
> 
> De que estan hablando Willis?


He meant that your hubs got lost somewhere between Colorado and Texas... and that's a lot of distance to make a search!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hehe im still cheap 

(Yay over 100 posts  Watch out warp, im catching up  )


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Too late.......*

The Pennsylvania Maf....I mean...."Social Club" has intercepted the shipment while in transit. Rene's frame now "sleeps with the fishes"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> BUWHWHWHAHHAHAHAHAAAA! hahahahahhhahahah! Weeping Warp. Oh my!
> 
> Oh, I mean - yeah, give it to him already!  Let the man have his bling.
> 
> ...


WarpedMind?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hehe im still cheap
> 
> (Yay over 100 posts  Watch out warp, im catching up  )


Dude, when I was your age our bicycles had no pedals and the best reason to make a 6 footer was not fun, but to escape from dinosaurs or Sabretooth cats.... so consider yourself lucky. I had to wait until I was 27 to get my first real fork; a Manitou SX 80mm from when Manitous were HOT!!

To increase your post count, just do like Shiver Me Timbers... write two words on each one and divide a coherent sentence in like ten or twelve posts....


Bob... The Mexican Maf.... er... Social Club intercepted the guys who tried to intercept my frame (and Rene's hubs)... now THEY sleep with the fishes and tomorrow you'll find the fork of your Leader along with the headtube and handlebars hanging from your livingroom's ceiling....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> The Pennsylvania Maf....I mean...."Social Club" has intercepted the shipment while in transit. Rene's frame now "sleeps with the fishes"


Hi Clyde... welcome to the Mexico forum


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Intresting proposition, but I think you should relent on this one... we don't want a weeping warp, do we?


BUWHWHWHAHHAHAHAHAAAA! hahahahahhhahahah! Weeping Warp. Oh my!

Oh, I mean - yeah, give it to him already!  Let the man have his bling.

I've got a question for ya' - what's Warp gonna do about his username?

Tit-head? Nah, too rude for a Moderator. 

Titus04 - nah, too predictable. 

Mexi-Tit - YEAH!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks!*



rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi Clyde... welcome to the Mexico forum


Only my second or third post here. Came in to celebrate the grand opening and pass through often, lurking. Just couldn't resist taking a jab at my buddy. I'm absolutely ecstatic for him. I can imagine he's not sleeping well, waiting for his parcel to come.

Bob


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Only my second or third post here. Came in to celebrate the grand opening and pass through often, lurking. Just couldn't resist taking a jab at my buddy. I'm absolutely ecstatic for him. I can imagine he's not sleeping well, waiting for his parcel to come.
> 
> Bob


IMO, I don't THINK he's having any sleep, and he's surely becoming impossible to stand about all his talks about his new, wonderful new bike he's going to ride....

Seriously, I'm pretty glad he's guetting such a nice bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Only my second or third post here. Came in to celebrate the grand opening and pass through often, lurking. Just couldn't resist taking a jab at my buddy. I'm absolutely ecstatic for him. I can imagine he's not sleeping well, waiting for his parcel to come.
> 
> Bob


Half joking , half serious... I haven't been able to concentrate well at work and else because of this... I'm totally excited.

My targets were set for a 300-400 bucks and from eithe Giant or Ironhorse.... I was so close also to snag a Specialized Enduro '05 brand new with a spare shock for 650.... but for that amount I got a Titus!!!! OK, make it 870 after the outrageous shipping fee by UPS (it had to be 2nd-day air or it wouldn't make it to Madaleno's)... but it's still way cheap for a frame that was 1800 when new.

Also, is one of those brands where it really doesn't matter if you are the first owner or not, because the brand stands behind it, no matter what the Warranty documentation says. Not to mention the superb design and craftmanship. Still made in the good ole USA by american hands with american tubing.

Andrew... my screen name will remain. As I said before... Warp has class.


My baby loves Mini-Warp and my wife is already used to be Mrs. Warp.

Besides... my post count would go to zero!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> OK, make it 870 after the outrageous shipping fee by UPS (it had to be 2nd-day air or it wouldn't make it to Madaleno's)..


Dude: YOU OWE ME BIG!!!!!! Wait till you see MY shipping fee! Do you know what sixe box your tiny little frame came in!!! My wife is already giving me **** and I had to tell her you were a lifelong friend that had a terminal disease and it was your last wish to have a Titus 


Seriously, I just saw you bike... nice! 

Talk to you monday

Elmadaleno


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Dude: YOU OWE ME BIG!!!!!!


I know I do.... 



elmadaleno said:


> Seriously, I just saw you bike... nice!
> 
> Talk to you monday
> 
> Elmadaleno


Oh, boy .... from someone who already has TWO Turners, saying a frame looks nice is kind of a compliment.

Let me know how it rides....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I wish I had at least one...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I wish I had at least one...


There will be a Warp frame laying around shortly.... I can't say more or it would be spam.

PM me for further info.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hehe that reminds me that....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

..the other day I saw...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

...a warp set up for downhill... with an 888 and all! 
(Hey this works!  )


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

This works best!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey hey, just got back from New Orleans. So where is that bad boy? Is it here yet? Give us the dirt. Will it be ready for debut next weekend? Where are we going?

Got a headset for you Warp. Only problem is you've got to pull it off a Stumpjumper frame.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yesss we want to know whats up!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey hey, just got back from New Orleans. So where is that bad boy? Is it here yet? Give us the dirt. Will it be ready for debut next weekend? Where are we going?
> 
> Got a headset for you Warp. Only problem is you've got to pull it off a Stumpjumper frame.


You know that for Warp, removing and reinstalling a headset is pretty much done with a mallet or hammer, whatever's handy...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey hey, just got back from New Orleans. So where is that bad boy? Is it here yet? Give us the dirt. Will it be ready for debut next weekend? Where are we going?
> 
> Got a headset for you Warp. Only problem is you've got to pull it off a Stumpjumper frame.


Sometime past four o'clock today I got a message from Madaleno... "The eagle has landed". Reply was "A small step for the bling, a giant leap for Warp"

So far "The Black Adder" is here and will be delivered tomorrow. That's if I pay the ransom that Madaleno who, as a real blingotraficante, is asking for it. Let's see what happens tomorrow.

BTW... Rocky Rene has to pay ransom to for his parts... so far, at least the hubs are kidnapped.

For the headset... I don't mind using the good ole ILAT (Inertial Leverage Advantage Tool... or sledgehammer) and a 2 X 4 to pull the headset off the frame. As far as I knew, the frame is already scrap, isn't it??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Now let the bidding begin: I have a slightly bent Titus Frame and a lot of used parts up to the highes bidder!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> elmadaleno


Slightly bent can lead to barely alive... you know how the Mexican Social Club deals with its internal affairs...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

The Eagle has landed indeed: and except for the Hope hubs I had to give the people in customs to let me through there was no problem at all!  

Now let the bidding begin: I have a slightly bent Titus Frame and a lot of used parts up to the highes bidder! 

Cheers,

elmadaleno


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Y mis calcomanias?!!!!!!!!  
Eso si es preocupante eh!?  

Esto se puede tornar hostil....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Y mis calcomanias?!!!!!!!!
> Eso si es preocupante eh!?
> 
> Esto se puede tornar hostil....


Don't freaking worry.... I just payed the ransom and the "Black Adder" is here with me now along with Rene's blingy parts... too bad I don't have a camera now.

BTW... the RF headset and handle bar came with stickers... not the grips.

Those Hopes are pure bling!!!

Mada... first of anything, THANKS!!! And second, I understand now how difficult was to part away with Rene's hubs!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Excelente...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Grrrrracias!*

Hey Madaleno!

Gracias por todo! 
por hecharnos la mano y por el trafico de upgrades...

Estoy en deuda contigo... sobre todo porque mis calcomanias estan a salvo 

No esta de más decirlo de nuevo...

GRACIAS POR TODO!

René


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys, glad I could be of assistance. I was thinking about this earlier and this has been an interesting experiment in what the Internet can do: Two guys I have seen once in my life, but that share my passion for bikes, ask me, a total stranger, to bring more than US$1,000 in frames and gear.   

Now lets see if Rene can keep it up on the downhill!!! 

Cheers,

Elmadaleno


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> to bring more than US$1,000 in frames and gear.


I'm still amazed Customs Officers let you go by cleanly...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey guys, glad I could be of assistance. I was thinking about this earlier and this has been an interesting experiment in what the Internet can do: Two guys I have seen once in my life, but that share my passion for bikes, ask me, a total stranger, to bring more than US$1,000 in frames and gear.
> 
> Now lets see if Rene can keep it up on the downhill!!!
> 
> ...


Aww.. Come on! I know where you work and have your phone number, I have the tracking numbers of everyting... 

JOKING!!!!

Yeah, now that I think about it, it was at least atypical from what an inhabitant of this city (or country, should I say?) would do.

Well... you really caught me. I simply ran out of excuses for being an slowspoke. I can't blame the bike now!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> ......Well... you really caught me. I simply ran out of excuses for being an slowspoke. I can't blame the bike now!!!


Of course you can blame it on the bike. You need to ride it c a r e f u l l y so you don't scratch, dent or dirty it.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Of course you can blame it on the bike. You need to ride it c a r e f u l l y so you don't scratch, dent or dirty it.....


BTW Warp... change that Avatar right now....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Of course you can blame it on the bike. You need to ride it c a r e f u l l y so you don't scratch, dent or dirty it.....


Oh... Rocky_Rene does precisely that!!

(But "riding carefully" is out of my dictionary)

I can blame the wheels and the inferior drivetrain anyway... 

I'll change the Avvy as soon as I have a pic of my ride that grows on me. I haven't taken any pic so far (until tomorrow that I borrow a camera).


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

hey I must be careful with my corcel and my person... 
my good reputation falling down and i do wanna be 
Sir Rana I of the Cross Mountain!

o()xxxxxx()====================>

Cheers and see you in the battle!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Take it back....sorry..I´m late for the poll...


----------

